# Root & Bootstrap Broke Camera Button



## stevelogik (Jan 30, 2012)

On my Droid X the camera button isn't broke. It was working fine before I rooted and ran the bootstrap. Once I ran the rooting script and the bootstrap, the button stopped working and I can't install a ROM because I can't choose the options. It works when I use it to get into the stock bootloader to SBF. Is there a quick fix to this? I've tried wiping data/cache and reloading a SBF. The button remains to be un-useable. :-(


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dunno whats up with your camera button, but if you scroll through Clockwork like 3-4 times downwards it'll go in to a mode that'll allow you to use the power button to select. Just FYI.


----------



## stevelogik (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah damn! I wish I would of known that useful tidbit! I accidentally upgraded to .621 too :-( and can't get root until someone figures out how to. FML lol

Thanks though!


----------

